# Harburger Berge - Kartenmaterial



## limited_edition (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallihallohallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Kartenmaterial mit bike-verträglichem Maßstab. Ist von den Harburger Bergen wirklich nicht einfach zu finden! Hat da wohl jemand einen Tipp?
Etwas überspitzt gesagt fahren wir seit 2 Jahren jedes Wochenende zu dritt die selbe Route... vom Waldfrieden über Paul Roth und Karlstein und zurück. Das sind etwa 26 anspruchvolle Kilometer und ist auch wirklich nett aber ich würde doch gerne ein wenig mehr kennen lernen.

also ran an die Tasten....

Vielen D ank


----------



## Catsoft (10. Oktober 2006)

Was du suchst ist auf keiner Karte zu finden. Du brauchst einen "Local Guide"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann auch nur eine Tour mit Lokals empfehlen.
Einfach mal im LMB eine Touranfrage starten, da finden sich immer Guides.

Ansonsten einfach mal schauen unter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110564


----------



## hoedsch (10. Oktober 2006)

limited_edition schrieb:


> Etwas überspitzt gesagt fahren wir seit 2 Jahren jedes Wochenende zu dritt die selbe Route... vom Waldfrieden über Paul Roth und Karlstein und zurück. Das sind etwa 26 anspruchvolle Kilometer und ist auch wirklich nett aber ich würde doch gerne ein wenig mehr kennen lernen.



Moin,

Ihr solltet einfach mal eine Tour ins LMB stellen oder Euch einer Tour anschliessen, dann lernt man auch weitere Wege kennen.
Ich fahre auch jedes WE in den HaBe, kenne die Gegend ziemlich gut und bin für weitere Mitfahrer immer offen (es sei denn sie wollen ein Rennen fahren).

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## limited_edition (11. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ihr solltet einfach mal eine Tour ins LMB stellen oder Euch einer Tour anschliessen, dann lernt man auch weitere Wege kennen.
> Ich fahre auch jedes WE in den HaBe, kenne die Gegend ziemlich gut und bin für weitere Mitfahrer immer offen (es sei denn sie wollen ein Rennen fahren).
> ...




Hi Clemens
danke für Deine Anwort, wir würden uns zu zweit tatsächlich gerne mal an Dich/Euch ranhängen. Gibt es denn schon einen Termin nächstes WE. Ich habe zwar Nachtschicht, aber wenn es nich allzu früh losgeht... dann sehr gerne.

netten Gruß
Peter


----------



## norinofu (11. Oktober 2006)

Moin,
ich hatte mal eine Karte hier eingestellt - wegen Urheberrechten aber wieder rausgenommen.
Ich schicke dir das Teil mal direkt zu. Vielleicht kannst da was mit anfangen.
Kartengrundlage war eine Topografische im Maßstab 1:25000
Gibt es sicher bei Götze in der Stadt.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hoedsch (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe für morgen mal ein Termin eingetragen. Die Wetteraussichten sind ja gut.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3398

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (15. Oktober 2006)

So, danke für die schöne Tour heute, hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!  

Aber jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich so fertig war:
45 km und ein 17,1er Schnitt standen bei mir auf dem Tacho, und das Ganze nach 3 Wochen Erkältungspause!  
Wir waren also recht fix unterwegs ...

Dann bis demnächst, dann auch wieder mit besserer Kondi!  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## norinofu (16. Oktober 2006)

@ Peter

So, Karte ist unterwegs - vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal an der einen oder anderen Wurzel  

Ich war am WE das erste Mal im Harz Ilsetal -Brocken - Eckertal: Gestern bei Sonne ein Traum   

Ralf


----------



## Julianernst (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich wollte auf meine Tour für Samstag Werbung machen.!!!

Gruss Julianernst

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3428


----------

